# Tree in the Brown's Creek sneak



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Tree is still there and at 350 there was no chance of floating under it. Maybe rolling under it in an emergency; there was less than a foot of clearance. Like lmyers said, only micro eddies above that require some vegetation-grabbing. I won't take this creek anymore. There is no whitewater, few eddies, and lots of blind corners. Plus, it doesn't seem to cut off that much flatwater. No redeeming qualities whatsoever.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

We planned on using it today as well, but saw all this wood piled agaisnt the highway culvert where we usually put-in:










and as you said it doesn't cut off much flatwater at high flows, the only time I like to use it is around 200 cfs on Chalk Creek, which usually means 1200-2000 in Browns...the main advantage is that it cuts way down on shuttle time not having to drive around to Ruby.


----------

